# The Batson Project



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I received a care package from Bill Batson, so I could complete a rod to add to the Batson collection. I thought I'd show the progress of the rod as it goes along. I was sent some of the new titanium guides, Alps reel seat, and a Rainshadow travel blank. The reel seat is one of Batson's new spinning seats and I really like the looks of it. The guides are something that I haven't tried before and I'm looking forward to giving them a work out. The grip is glued up and waiting to be turned, I'm still trying to figure out how I want to finish it off. It's a diamond chevron hybrid with maple, walnut and purple heart. I'll post it as I progress.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Those parts are in good hands.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

I got to see several of the rods in his collection at the FTU show, he told me he has one of the largest private collections. Some really fine stuff, I'm sure this one will fit right in. Can't wait to see what you do with the grip, keep us posted.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Cant wait!


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Patiently waiting.....


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

It's been a while since I started this project and I'm finally getting back on it only to find out that I'm not very smart. I turned the grip stopped at what was the dimension that I wanted and thought that seems large for the Alps grip. So I kept turning the grip, I ended up with a grip that was to small for the reel seat and fore grip; I should have stopped when I originally thought I should have. I've decided to keep that grip for another project and turn another style grip for this project. This is going to be a herringbone, chevron in walnut, maple and dyed black veneer. I'm showing the work in process and hope that this one goes better than the last one; it looks like a foaming mess, but it should turn out ok. I hope to keep this one on track and get if finished fairly quick.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's "kinda cool", but will it cast over the astrodome? :sarcasm
I switched off to Gorilla glue poly for the plastic accent trim I've been using, just because it has a screw cap and stores well. Same foaming mess, but the bottle doesn't get hard. Beautiful work, Mark, keep us current on progress!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Mark you are a true craftsman! Absolutely beautiful!!! If I can ever find more time I plan on trying me hand at custom grips.
Keep us posted.
Chris


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Each one is a masterpiece.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

You're just too bad Mark. I can't imagine what your cutting board project looked like when you were in high school.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I've got the second coat of poly on and letting it dry this is the final grips and they fit actually. I've got a couple of more coats of poly and final polishing to do yet, then the cross wrap.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!! Can't wait to see it come together!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I worked on a project rod a few years ago with Mark and his work is something to behold.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Your work is always top notch Mark and thanks for the pictures....


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Brother you have more time and money tied up in just one part of a rod than the rest of us have in the total package... Beautiful work!


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome Mark! I think a DVD how to would be nice! Just saying.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I finally got a chance to finish up the project, grips mounted, a St John's cross and finish applied. The rod should be handed off this week end to Bill at the Tri-State gathering in Iowa.


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice job Mark, I'm sure Bill will be pleased.


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Very nice work Mark. Adding wood and lathe work takes it to a different level! Cerrtainly not light and or comfortable in long term use but, I wouldn't even fish this rod. It's a work of art!

Congrats!


----------

